# Prayer For Buck!!!



## texasgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay Everyone, Time For A Moment Of Prayer To Aim At Buck Tonight. At 7:30, Central Time, Everyone, Stop Whatever Your Doing, Close Your Eyes And Put Everything You Have Into That Prayer!!!

He Needs Our Energy To Help Fight Right Now And Katie Needs Our Prayers Too!!



BTW, it is 7:15 right now.

*EDITED TO SAY:  Check this thread for updates on Buck*


----------



## GB (Jun 14, 2008)

You can count on me. I will be praying my heart out.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm with you. 7:15 here also. 
(Great idea!)


----------



## Mama (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm with you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

How about at 8:30pm also, that way, the ones that don't see this in time, we can get a bigger turn out then.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be with all of you..
cj


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been praying for about half an hour already. And I will continue.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Buck & Katie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey all, what if we all agree to take a slot for the next 24 hours and pray for 15 or 30 minutes whatever works for everyone? That way they have 24/7 prayer going on?

Texasgirl, you have the 8:30 (central time) slot (and whoever wants to join you) how long for you? 15 or 30? And whos up next?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I know first hand what love and prayers can do...I'll be praying from 10.00p til 12, You all pulled me through last August and now I can help someone else...Stacy, Laurie, Bucky, anyone want to join Alix and me? We can now give back some of the love we've been given

cj


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

I will be praying all night. And all day tomorrow and so on.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll go for the time I'm awake, how bout that. I will continue as soon as my eyes open in the morning. I pray this works, dear lord please hear us!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2008)

middie said:


> I will be praying all night. And all day tomorrow and so on.


 I knew you would Middie..You're an angel
cj


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got 9-9:30 Central. 

Keep in mind this is CST we have going on, so adjust yourself. We've got...

Texasgirl, Middie - 8:30 - ??? 9 ish
Alix 9-9:30
Kadesma 9-11 

Anyone else able to fill in any slots?
Just copy and paste and fill in your name where you can fit in. Lets go folks! We need a miracle here!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

kads, i could never begin to repay that.

however, i'll be driving home around midnight. that'll give me 40 minutes or so, depending on traffic. 
i've never driven stick and said the rosary before.

ok, we're up to 12:40am. 

nothing wrong with 2 or more at the same time.


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2008)

Way to go guys. We'll get this covered. Hopefully some of our friends across the Pond will be able to cover while the rest of us are sleeping. 

BT, be careful driving and saying decades, its a toughie.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> kads, i could never begin to repay that.
> 
> however, i'll be driving home around midnight. that'll give me 40 minutes or so, depending on traffic.
> i've never driven stick and said the rosary before.
> ...


 Oh Bucky, me either, but I can at least show my love and try to ease some of the hurt. Just as you and all of the others are doing..Thank you and please be careful..
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just signing on and seeing this. it's 22:11 EDT, and I'll be here til bed. when? But I don't sleep long, so I'll come back when awake. 
Bless and strength to all of us............​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't take a specific time because my prayers just won't turn off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2008)

Buck and Katie have been on my mind all night.  I'm pushing positive energy their way.


----------



## DawnT (Jun 14, 2008)

I am praying and praying and praying and praying...will do so till I go to bed and then each time I wake during the night and when I wake in the morning and as long as needed until we get the miracle Buck and Katie need so much.


----------



## Mama (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll take 8 to 8:30 AM Central time


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2008)

I pray off and on all day, but I will take 6:00-6:30 p.m. CST as my specific, directed prayer time for Buck.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2008)

Amendment to what I just posted.  I had not seen the latest update when I chose this time.  I will pray at that time, and I have been praying off and on all day since Buck got sick, but my prayers for him and for Katie are being stepped up right now.  Every spare moment of thought I have will be spent in prayer for Buck and Katie.  

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 15, 2008)

Just so you know, I've been up several hours preparing Father's day meal to take to dad this afternoon and you're all I've thought and prayed about.
I know others are with me in my concern and wishes for miracles.

If I could, I'd gently smooth my hand down your face, and rest my hand around your shoulder and just be with you, as a quiet comfort.

Know we are all with you and Buck. Prayers, prayer, prayers.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I can't take a specific time because my prayers just won't turn off!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I'm thinking, Elf.  My "Permanent Prayer Hat" went on when I heard the alarm.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive been praying off and on all night..It's 4 30 now and I need to rest a bit..But I will continue to pray in bed til sleep comes if it does. thanks all of you..You are all such dear loving people
cj


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

I prayed all night through sleep or lack of it.
More important to keep such things going when sleep can come later.
We must remember, it's an honor to pray and an honor to be asked to pray.
I've prayed this morning many times already and think we must keep this up.
Since I'm confused by the timing and we were driving from LA to Gallup NM, I didn't see this I don't think in time to do the united prayer/group prayer but my thoughts will always be strong on this and high hopes will continue for Buck and Katie.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been doing a daily rosary for Buck and Katie since we first got word of Buck's illness and will continue to do so- just have to say- you guys are the best and I'm sending you all love and energy as well,Vicki


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 15, 2008)

I am offering my mass and rosary this morning for Buck and Katie. May they find peace and comfort in knowing how much we all care for them.


----------



## csalt (Jun 15, 2008)

Alix said:


> Way to go guys. We'll get this covered. Hopefully some of our friends across the Pond will be able to cover while the rest of us are sleeping.
> 
> BT, be careful driving and saying decades, its a toughie.


 

From across the pond, count me in.  Not sure how the times work but I have already started and will continue every moment that I can so hopefully while you are asleep will be covered.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

csalt said:


> From across the pond, count me in.  Not sure how the times work but I have already started and will continue every moment that I can so hopefully while you are asleep will be covered.


I'm not surprised, csalt. You are always there when one of us is in need of help and prayer. I was praying very, very late last night and I could almost hear your voice along with my own. I know we have some powerful prayers being sent up - I hope it's enough for the miracle Buck needs.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

husband keeps asking me what I'm doing.
in our hotel room.
hands folded, head bowed, eyes closed.
I just keep showing him my hands folded.
he knows what that means.
keep it up caring people, keep it up...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't see this post until now, but the good Lord must have because I was awake and praying most of the night.  I am usually awake with my own pain, of course, and my prayers are about relief and sleep.  But last night I put aside my own problems (which seem minor in comparison) and prayed only for Buck and Katie.

I mentioned I have been graced with 3 miracles in my life and prayed that He would grace Katie and her beloved with one huge one right now.

I am getting ready for church now and will continue to pray there.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 15, 2008)

It is true that miracles happen! I've been blessed with 2 unbelievable miracles in my life, aside of course from the miracles of life when my children were born. And I am not a religious person in the conventional way. So I know that prayer (or whatever you want to call it) can bring profound results. I'm praying hard that I will be witness to another miracle now.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm here as well praying keeping Buck and Katie in my thoughts through out the day.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

I just found this. I love her voice already and this song is just, I don't know, it touched me. My favorite poem too.
YouTube - Leona Lewis - Footprints in the Sand


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2008)

Add me in for good thoughts through out the day.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 15, 2008)

I just came home from church where I told one of our elders that an internet friend's husband was having major health difficulties and our entire congregation is now praying for Buck. There IS strength in numbers.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I just found this. I love her voice already and this song is just, I don't know, it touched me. My favorite poem too.
> YouTube - Leona Lewis - Footprints in the Sand


Stacy, that is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing it.  I just emailed my friends and family, asking for their prayers for Buck and Katie, and I included this link with the email.  It is a beautiful song, and it is so appropriate right now.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Stacy, that is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it. I just emailed my friends and family, asking for their prayers for Buck and Katie, and I included this link with the email. It is a beautiful song, and it is so appropriate right now.
> 
> Barbara


 
wonderful!! I like leona lewis. She's new and has a beautiful voice and I went to see if she had any new stuff out yet and saw that. It floored me that I found it now of all times.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2008)

We just got home from taking my Dad out to dinner and I was searching the threads for any answers on Buck, disappointed and relieved at the same time that there wasn't any.  I went and checked the rest of my mail and there were four emails from people from our church saying that after it was mentioned in the service they went home and prayed and wanted to see if there was any news. 

Katie, if you see this, there is a congregation of about 200 here in a little community in Canada (Delta) praying for your beloved Buck.


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I just found this. I love her voice already and this song is just, I don't know, it touched me. My favorite poem too.
> YouTube - Leona Lewis - Footprints in the Sand


 

Oh that was beautiful !! Thanks for the link to that Tg.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm going to bump this up to remind everyone that prayer is working here. Buck is being moved to another hospital which means they have hope of treating him. Keep up the prayers people.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Alix!  Yes, I think it is important to not only keep praying now, but to pray with even more passion.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll take the next hour. 2:00 - 3:00 Central time. I won't be constant, but I'll sure try to be.


----------



## DawnT (Jun 16, 2008)

Other then when I have a knife in my hand, I am PRAYING, boy am I praying!!


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2008)

I will continue praying until Buck is well and home !


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 16, 2008)

They both are in my thoughts and prayers all the time.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

I am not normally the preying type, but for both Buck, and Katie, I have been. All my positive energy and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 16, 2008)

Continued Prayers and good thoughts are being sent - God Bless !


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

I like to get the kids involved in prayer, I think the good book is something they should learn as it will serve them well in their lives. So, I asked them from now on out when they go to bed could they please add a prayer for Buck.
To which they replied, "Why, what happened to BuckyTom? Is he alright?" I explained it was Buck not BuckyTom.
You think I share DC too much? I just thought I would share this, it was kinda cute.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2008)

That is cute Buddy!  I can't tell you how often different people here come to mind every day, and how many prayers I have said for DC members, or how many of the stories I hear at DC that I share with James and my daughter.  This isn't just a website to me.

Barbara


----------



## DawnT (Jun 17, 2008)

"_We are fa mi ly, I am praying with my brothers and sisters for Buck"_  :>)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That is cute Buddy!  I can't tell you how often different people here come to mind every day, and how many prayers I have said for DC members, or how many of the stories I hear at DC that I share with James and my daughter.  This isn't just a website to me.
> 
> Barbara



Upon second thought, I should have just told em BT got hurt on his way to the woodshed !

Definitely more than just a website to me too!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2008)

This has been a real lifeline for me with all the things going on in my life I know I can always count on my friends here at DC to listen, offer support, laugh or cry with me and I can't tell you how much that means to me.  As I busily work today on my duties for DD's wedding tonight I am praying not only for that situation but for Buck & Katie and all my other friends here who are going through trials.  It helps with the tasks and I don't feel alone.


----------



## middie (Jun 17, 2008)

Definitely more than just a website to me too

And me three !!!! You guys are my online family !


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2008)

more that just a site for me. as a fairly new member in dec. 07 you guys got me  through my granddaughter early labor and preemie baby.

helped me more that you will ever know. 

be brave, kate, we are behind you.

babe


----------

